# oil type for 70 ys 400



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

does anyone know what the best oil is to use on a 70 ys 400.i heard that synthetics are no good.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You heard wrong. Synthetics are tohe best oil, but you'll need to use ZDDP additive with them. Google ZDDP, and you'll see why. You can run Delo 15 40 or Rotella 15 40 diesel spec mineral oil, and it's way better for your car than any newer, non-ZDDP oil.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I use Valveline Premium 20w50 conventional, Both of my car's engines have roller lifters so I don't use the ZDDP addtive. If you don't know if your engine is running flat tappet or rollers do as geeteeohguy says and use an additive for the extreme flat tappet to cam pressure.


----------

